# Venezuela?



## Arni (17. Januar 2005)

Hi Boardies,

 wenn's gut läuft gehe ich im April/Mai nach Venezuela (Merida).
 Hat jemand Ahnung, ob es sich lohnt eine Rute mitzunehmen?

 Danke für Infos.


 Gruß Arni


----------



## Ansgar (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Venezuela?*

Moin Arni,

Rute mitnehmen ist immer gut, sonst aergert man sich nachher.

An was fuer eine Art des Angelns hattest Du gedacht? 

Merida ist ja wenn ich das hier auf der Karte richtig sehe nicht direkt am Ozean sondern eher etwas im Hinterland - von daher evtl. Flussfischen?

Habe gerade mal kurz im Internet geguckt und was gelesen zu Forellen angeln. 
Meine auch ich haette vor ein paar Jahren mal was in der Rute und Rolle zu Barschangeln in Venzuela gelesen - die gibt es da auch. Und ich bin mir sicher auch Welsarten treiben dort in den groesseren Fluessen (z.B. Orinoco und Zufluesse wie Apure, etc.) ihr Unwesen.
Auch Deep Sea fishing wird angeboten und Little Big Game oder Big Game auf dem Ozean sind natuerlich Moeglichkeiten...

Es kommt also auch drauf an, wie lange Du da bist und wie mobil Du bist ...
Fischen kann man da sicher - frag doch mal die oertliche Touristeninfo oder irgendeinen internationalen Angelreiseanbieter. 

Habe schon gelesen, dass man einen Angelschein direkt in Merida bekommen kann (Amt fuer Agrar und Forstwirtschaft oder so)...

Hoffe, das hilft ein bisschen
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Venezuela?*

Grundsätzlich würde ich als Angler niemals ohne Angelgerät irgendwohin verreisen denn ohne Angel am Wasser zu stehen und den Fischen zuzugucken kann ne mächtig quälende Angelegenheit sein...
(schon auf gefallen? : in ANGELegenheit ist das Wort Angel enthalten. *g*)

TT


----------



## wave (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Venezuela?*

hallo arni,

solltest du die zeit haben unbedingt die carraballeda marina (nicht weit von caracas) besuchen.
von dort laufen die meisten boote zum big game auf die berühmte la guaira bank aus.
die meisten billfish grand slams kommen von dort, es ist definitiv eines der besten marlin gebiete der welt.
gefangen werden white marlin, blue marlin, sailfish und schwertfish! wahoo, yellowfins und dolphins gehen immer!
ansonsten super flats fishing in los roques auf bone und permit.
im süßwasser wird hauptsächlich auf peakock bass gefischt.
ne bessere location fürs angeln gibt es kaum!


----------



## Arni (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Venezuela?*

Hi Jungs,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Werd mich jetzt mal genauer mit meiner Freundin beraten, vielleicht reichts ja an den Orinoco. 

Gruß Arni


----------

